# Blu ray disc corrupt



## kennyreid95 (Jun 11, 2017)

I just have bad luck with burning blu ray discs with WH16NS40 apparently. Windows explorer once again gives me error while transferring files from hdd to blu ray disc. I was transferring a huge amount of files 40gb to 50gb blu ray disc & then the transfer stopped unexpectedly error message. Now the blu ray disc is corrupt & has less capacity only 23 gb how can I repair this corrupt blu ray disc?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 11, 2017)

Doubtful, don't move that much data to a burn at one time and don't use the PC when doing it. 

There are allot the things that can cause problems with a burn. Type of disk, drive, background programs


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Unless it is BDRW, you can't repair it, for burning turn off your antivirus, use a slower setting


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> use a slower setting



And often overlooked solution, I often find myself burning at half speed these days and rarely get failures.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

RCoon said:


> And often overlooked solution, I often find myself burning at half speed these days and rarely get failures.



Yup because not all media is created equal, plus smaller data sets can be burned quicker, but larger ones cannot.

This goes back to the Days of CDBurners and when buffer overrun was rampant.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a similar burner and in my case, it's WIN10 that is screwing it up. I use DVDfab and I've tried slower burn settings and still errors out. Switched to a Win 8 machine and everything is just fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

bogmali said:


> I have a similar burner and in my case, it's WIN10 that is screwing it up. I use DVDfab and I've tried slower burn settings and still errors out. Switched to a Win 8 machine and everything is just fine.



Awesome find, that's a serious bug that needs to be addressed


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2017)

Ill try on my W10


----------



## bogmali (Jun 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Awesome find, that's a serious bug that needs to be addressed


 
The funny part is that I'm burning contents on a DVD media and not BD 

OP check out this review comment that deals with firmware and AHCI settings. I'll read more in depth later when I get home (at work atm).

https://www.amazon.com/LG-WH16NS40-Internal-Blu-ray-Rewriter/product-reviews/B00E7B08MS


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

bogmali said:


> The funny part is that I'm burning contents on a DVD media and not BD



That is nuts, it must be the way their software or drivers are implemented. W7 doesn't do that either. I have 2 BDXL burners for when I go make backups myself.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2017)

I always burn at the slowest speed possible and verified the burn.  The number of coasters produced were maybe 1 in 100.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok so here's what I think. I just burnt 23Gb with Nero 14 burning rom

as fast as it would go 6X not one issue windows 10 (really I don't think speed maters)

Ive always backed up to bluray, the trick is to use quality media and *do not touch the PC when is burning
*
This burn was done across my network from my HTPC to my gaming PC


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Ok so here's what I think. I just brunt 23Gb with Nero 14 burning rom
> 
> as fast as it would go 6X not one issue windows 10 (really I don't think speed maters)
> 
> Ive always backed up to bluray, the trick is to use quality media and not touch the PC when is burning



I guess the only way to find quality media is by user ratings.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I guess the only way to find quality media is by user ratings.



Its been awhile sense I read any reports but it use to be ", Verbatim or media boasting “Advanced AZO Dye"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Its been awhile sense I read any reports but it use to be ", Verbatim or media boasting “Advanced AZO Dye"



Yeah I remember using other Brands and no issue, just I don't remember what lol


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2017)

http://www.digitalfaq.com/guides/media/dvd-media-concepts.htm

Bluray disk are basically the same


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Jetster said:


> http://www.digitalfaq.com/guides/media/dvd-media-concepts.htm
> 
> Bluray disk are basically the same



No wonder I never had an issue with drives other than 1, which was Sony. Mitsui used to make mice


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jun 25, 2017)

So is it safe to keep my files on corrupt blu ray or should I transfer files from corrupt blu  ray to a non corrupt blu ray disc?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 25, 2017)

kennyreid95 said:


> So is it safe to keep my files on corrupt blu ray or should I transfer files from corrupt blu  ray to a non corrupt blu ray disc?



Transfer them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2017)

That accomplishes nothing except preserving the corrupt data.  You really need the original source and burn a fresh, uncorrupted disc.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 9, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That accomplishes nothing except preserving the corrupt data.  You really need the original source and burn a fresh, uncorrupted disc.




I spent a lot of time backing up a ton of files & folders to the blu ray disc now it's corrupt so frustrating  Is is safe to leave the data on corrupted blu ray disc overtime? The only fie that was corrupted was a setup file for a program. Yes I backup my programs that don't require internet. Every other file seems to be working fine on corrupt disc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2017)

No.

Stop sounding like a broken record.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 9, 2017)

Fecked disc is Fecked....


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 9, 2017)

You COULD keep it as a partial back up 
But only if
YOU HAVE MADE ANOTHER VALID BACK UP WHICH IS NOT CORRUPTED


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> No.
> 
> Stop sounding like a broken record.


Bottom line is I'm too lazy to backup all files to another disc all over again. What are you on about? I'm not trying to sound like a broken record.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Laziness gets you in more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You COULD keep it as a partial back up
> But only if
> YOU HAVE MADE ANOTHER VALID BACK UP WHICH IS NOT CORRUPTED


Yeah so not good idea to have corrupted disc as only backup. You see when I insert corrupted disc in windows 10 then I open windows explorer & I view the disc, what I see in windows explorer  Is "files currently on disc" & this file desktop.ini file ready to be written to disc.. Now I'm not able to to delete anything on disc anymore.


----------



## taz420nj (Jul 9, 2017)

In the time you've wasted arguing over keeping this WORTHLESS disc, you could've burned 500 good copies.  Seriously, just put the corrupt one in the microwave, that way you aren't tempted to argue about it anymore.


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 9, 2017)

taz420nj said:


> In the time you've wasted arguing over keeping this WORTHLESS disc, you could've burned 500 good copies.  Seriously, just put the corrupt one in the microwave, that way you aren't tempted to argue about it anymore.



Yeah better safe than sorry I'll burn new disc then


----------



## kennyreid95 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the help. Im backing up to brand new blu ray disc. Now I know for future how to prevent corruption of disc. Also now I know whenever I see in windows explorer "files currently on disc" & this file desktop.ini file ready to be written to disc that means the disc is corrupt.


----------

